# The Nut House, Ireland



## UrbexJunkie (Jun 13, 2011)

The nuthouse is a beautiful asylum in Co Dublin. sections of it are still in use but i managed to get inside for a peek. Its horrible and you can hear the sounds of the mentally ill in other wards.


----------



## Zotez (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm not usually one for HDR but this report is brilliant!


----------



## lost (Jun 13, 2011)

Splendid. How much is still in use?


----------



## night crawler (Jun 13, 2011)

Too much HDR fro my likeing. Looks typical asylum but you really should not call it a nut house some people get upset by this.


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 13, 2011)

You Like HDR Right 
Still Some Great Shots, Whats In Photo 8?


----------



## smiler (Jun 13, 2011)

Good Report, I would have preferred less messed around pics, but they are your pics so your choice, Thanks


----------



## eggbox (Jun 13, 2011)

Is it the camera lense/angle, or does pic #2 show a 'double' hospital bed?


----------



## imyimyimy (Jun 13, 2011)

awesome shots... those bath tubs make me cringe the most ...


----------



## UrbexJunkie (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys, I know HDR aint for everyone but i do like the style. 

Picture 8 is an aided bath tub for people who cannot wash themselves. And yeah thats a double bed not my wideangle lense. 

I had to call it something other than its original name due to legal reasons. About 2/3rds of the asylum is still in use but with only like 30 - 40 patients.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 14, 2011)

I love the compositions! Dislike the HDR, but thats forgotton about with such well composed pics! 
I'm guessing you're right down to 8-10mm? Love it!


----------



## Em_Ux (Jun 14, 2011)

Looks an interesting place.

The bath does look a bit scary!


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 14, 2011)

You know, when I see a location report like this it makes me realise what a complete pair of bl**dy amateurs wifey and I really are! How on earth did you get into a building and wander round when it's still actually in use??? Awesome stuff. We went up to St. Josephs seminary on Sunday and although we managed to get right up to the wall of the church at the back we couldn't gain entry because there were CCTV cameras at every turn! 

BTW, what on earth is HDR? And why would ther ebe a double bed? How wierd!

Good stuff buddy! I am not worthy!


----------



## mookster (Jun 14, 2011)

Ahh, not seen anything from here for a while, good work!


----------



## Pincheck (Jun 14, 2011)

yes well all i can say is that was a bloody nightmare of a visit very large and interesting building


----------



## UrbexJunkie (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, and Pincheck thats what happens when you sleep in the car while myself and hmlt go and play hahahahaha.

Although the pictures above were a combination of two visits. The asylum is so do inside people dont notice you walking around it. The double bed was in a private ward so the patients could have anything they wanted i guess at the right price.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jun 15, 2011)

I like the HDR, it's not too overly done and works well.

I find it amazing that its partially live, top marks for that, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## lizm73 (Jun 15, 2011)

Amazing photos! 
I love the shot of the comode! What lens did you use for that?


----------



## heeftmeer (Jun 15, 2011)

What a great place with such a nice things and extreme nice pictures


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jun 15, 2011)

I think your photos are fantastic and I dont know what HDR is either, just like what I see....


----------



## Scaramanger (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice to see one in reasonably good shape..


----------



## Nobby1974 (Jun 16, 2011)

That bath looks like a stasis chamber! For what it's worth, I quite like the processing too


----------



## Snips86x (Jun 17, 2011)

I love these images. Too much post processing, but still the content is amazing. When you say you can hear the handicapped on the other wards, how big is this place and how much of it is still in use?? You got a floor plan?


----------

